# Blue Ridge WMA



## Bonaire-Dave (Nov 6, 2014)

Has anyone been in the Blue Ridge WMA this year? I'm thinking about roaming around over there after deer season is over looking for squirrels or maybe a hog. Just wondering if I need to be aware of anything happening there. Dave


----------



## Benjamin1977 (Nov 11, 2014)

yes it is still there


----------



## Dusty Roads (Nov 27, 2014)

*Blue Ridge WMA tree rats*

Very few squirrels and hogs signs this year.


----------

